# NBADraft.net: Top prospects from the NBDL & CBA



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nbadraft.net/nbdl001.asp


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Sam Clancy, listed there, is playing in Spain right now.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Smush Parker can flat out play.....I see him making a NBA roster next season easily....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Smush Parker can flat out play.....I see him making a NBA roster next season easily....


He got a chance with Phoenix this season, and was pretty pathetic. He was a PG who couldn't pass and kept losing the ball...he was just ugly to watch.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He was decent for the Pistons. He is still very young. If he became a little better defender he would have a spot in the league.


----------



## ABAsite (Jun 5, 2005)

Smush Parker was pretty decent with Cleveland.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I can see him playing for the Wolves next year. :biggrin:


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm kinda surprised Omar Cook hasn't stuck with an NBA team yet. He really is a great passer and can play some D. I think he came really close to making the Pacers a couple years though.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Cook's name floats around every once and awhile. If he had a good offseason he might make a roster.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kamego said:


> Cook's name floats around every once and awhile. If he had a good offseason he might make a roster.


It's a strong possibility that he'll be on the Raptors roster come October. He played pretty well for them when he signed that 10 day contract near the end of the season. Hopefully he can continue to contribute and work hard during the Summer League games that he'll be playing.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Mitchell stated the chances of Cook staying on the Raptors roster were currently fairly good, although alot hinges on the future of Alvin.

I personally wouldn't mind him on the roster. Pushes the ball well and fulfills his point guard duties to a satisfactory level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Won't someone just waive Alvin Williams, sheesh.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Should use the amnesty buyout on Boogie...

Shame. He's as hard a worker as they come, and you know he'll leave it all out on the floor everytime he steps on the court. Would serve as a great mentor for guys like Roko though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rhubarb said:


> Should use the amnesty buyout on Boogie...
> 
> Shame. He's as hard a worker as they come, and you know he'll leave it all out on the floor everytime he steps on the court. Would serve as a great mentor for guys like Roko though.


Either way I doubt we see Alvin Williams playing the PG position again. His knees are a mess, and I doubt he could defend those quick opposing PGs anymore. I definately think Omar was a good pickup for Toronto. I believe that he has the skills to be in this league for a long time.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Won't someone just waive Alvin Williams, sheesh.


lmao...he was so loved on this board now look lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well with this new age limit, there are definately going to be some more talented players coming into the NBDL.


----------

